
I created a bot that talks to recruiters for me (and it's sooo good) - bane
https://dev.to/whokilledkevin/how-i-created-a-bot-that-talked-to-recruiters-for-me-54n5
======
MastrChefRocks
Is this website's performance as bad for everyone else as it is for me?
Scrolling is very jittery, and it seems to only be this page that's behaving
so poorly.

~~~
breakingcups
Not to mention the obnoxious beating heart button. It's super distracting when
I'm just trying calmly to read an article. First thing I did when landing on
that page was use uBlock (Origin)'s eyedropper to permanently banish it.

~~~
jhoh
There's also an animated Ninja Turtle gif in the fixed sidenav. I can't image
how someone could think that this was a good idea (especially on a website
where all the main content is text).

------
mikekchar
This was a lot more interesting for me than I expected. I usually don't talk
to random recruiters. I have _very_ high expectations from a recruiter and
usually try to keep in touch to a handful (less than 5) recruiters that I know
are good. Generally, to grab my attention you have to show me you're better
than them somehow.

However, the concept of _inviting_ recruiters to "apply" for my attention is
fantastic. I'm not so sure about the bot idea... but a quick and dirty web
page that says, "If you want to attract my attention, leave me relevant
information here". I could even keep track of the applications and blacklist
the worst offenders (who just spam people indiscriminately).

